# Engine bay... Show us pictars of your setup!



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Just as the title states. Show us pictures of your engine bay setup.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

hidden under turbo is a bsh speedshop tubular vband manifold.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

you would never know there's a 3071r hiding back there


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

FFE Tubular Top Mount with a 60-1


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

at least once a month this type of thread pops.... and funniest thing the guy who starts it almost never has anything to post. 

here is my old MK1 rabbit setup. >550 WHP (spun tires on dyno at that point) 35R @ 28psi. 



















and here is the new evolution of what i do. everyone seen it and knows about it, but i dont mind showin mah sh!t off to the masses (baa-aa-aa).... 

*> 600 AWHP* here, on moderate boost/timing for now. 



















this one made Best Engine at the show a couple weeks ago.... 










and then both together for shiz n giggles.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

dbb t67, custom t4 manifold. 

wrapped up in a sleeper.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahahaha! it's true. I started this thread because i wanted to figure out what I wanna do with my setup. I've been looking and looking for ways to replace hoses, vacuum lines, and such with aftermarket parts. 

Where's a good place/site to get steel braided line replacements, angles, and fittings from?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Summit Racing


----------



## eurofreshflaco (Oct 3, 2009)

dayyyyyuuuummmmmmm


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

flodubba said:


> Where's a good place/site to get steel braided line replacements, angles, and fittings from?


 and when you call Sumit Racing @ 1-800-230-3030 you push option 4 and then put in 6746 for the Service Rep you want to talk to. he is on here, Weiss, and a good dude.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Very sweet deal. Thanks, brah!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

I shall whore


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

He may be talking about Wes... if so I agree, I bumped into him last year in Reno while picking up a larger fan for the TT... turns out he's got a sweet mid 90's Ford F250 oil burner which he showed up with in Sac at a meet & greet for diesels... definitely ask for him...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nope.... Weiss is Brian.... Evander on the Summit network.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

why not even though its not done


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

not finished either but its getting there










the piping is all polished now and VF mounts are installed


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

does anyone have a 1.8t that is ever finished. its a myth i tell you cant happen.

mine:


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

halchka99 said:


> does anyone have a 1.8t that is ever finished. its a myth i tell you cant happen.


 yes actually.... the rabbit was done. finished. completed. no more changes in store. running and racing. then when the time came to run the new car, no motor was present so i stole the motor out of the rabbit and proceeded to blow it up in the coupe. but it WAS done/finished/complete for a good while...


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

nowhere close to done....


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

in my mk1...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

GLIguy85 said:


> nowhere close to done....


 werent you the guy running open turbo no filter or screen at dubs in the sand? maybe not the best idea to go to the beach with an open turbo :laugh:


----------



## FairSkyes (Apr 13, 2010)

halchka99 said:


> does anyone have a 1.8t that is ever finished. its a myth i tell you cant happen.


 The 1.8T is never "finished". Occasionally, she will take an extended rest, but the evil that lurks within will never be completely satisfied.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

AHH.. tell yer kid to stop taking dumps in your engine bay! 


Richard_Cranium said:


> this one made Best Engine at the show a couple weeks ago....


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> werent you the guy running open turbo no filter or screen at dubs in the sand? maybe not the best idea to go to the beach with an open turbo :laugh:


 haha it was me. open inlet for the win!


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> at least once a month this type of thread pops.... and funniest thing the guy who starts it almost never has anything to post.
> 
> here is my old MK1 rabbit setup. >550 WHP (spun tires on dyno at that point) 35R @ 28psi.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

1.8t67 said:


> what rad are you using that enables you to run AN fittings off of the core?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

you just weld the fitting onto the rad


----------



## dantheman18t (Oct 24, 2008)

now


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

SkootySkoo said:


> Is that a fuel sump in the front drivers side? Could you share details?


 that is a fuel CELL, no fuel tank in a drag car. less lines to run, etc. 

it is there in that same location on both my drag cars.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

SkootySkoo said:


> what rad are you using that enables you to run AN fittings off of the core?


 it's a honda delsol 1/2 rad for a b-series swap. very effecient, and small. i can place it ANYWHERE in the bay. on the driver side (where it is now) in the center, or passenger side. i may move it down the road and do a backdoor intercooler set-up.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

lol, Ill play even though mine is almost 3 years old!  

























Never got around to dyno tuning it before I had to part it out.. 
But with13 lbs of boost, untuned, air fuel ratios were 10 flat, I ran a 14.3 @ 108.75 MPH with a 2.65 0-60ft on street tires. Still regret it to this day that I didnt dyno tune it on 24 lbs of boost, 116 race gas, slicks, and getting my 0-60ft times down to 1.8. God only knows what my times would have been! :thumbup: 


Great builds to all the other guys!:beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

These engine bays are waaayyyy too clean!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Stock 225TT, striped down with a lot of bolt-ons


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Bay looks good Vette :beer: you need to get a polishing though


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Pag Parts bottom mount...


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

Alexi, where are you from?


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

A lot of sick bay setups. Waiting on the catch can and breather hose to come in. I see a lot of the valve covers without the smaller oil outlet... Shaved or what? 


Like this one right here. 



l88m22vette said:


> Stock 225TT, striped down with a lot of bolt-ons


 Is that how the Audi 225TT valve cover come? If so, is it interchangeable with the VW 1.8t?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

One of mine. a couple of things have changed since this pictures was taken though...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Bay looks good Vette :beer: you need to get a polishing though


 Thanks, no chit right, my chargepipe looks like it got used for a game of horseshoes :laugh: 



flodubba said:


> A lot of sick bay setups. Waiting on the catch can and breather hose to come in. I see a lot of the valve covers without the smaller oil outlet... Shaved or what?
> 
> Like this one right here.
> 
> Is that how the Audi 225TT valve cover come? If so, is it interchangeable with the VW 1.8t?


 That is the OEM valve cover, and is OEM for almost every transverse 1.8T I've seen - different valve covers come from different cars (like an A4) and 1.8 setups (like an AGN, which is an NA engine)


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

werd. lol. 

looks good regardless though. 

i'll probably pick up an AGN valve cover next week or so to clean up the bay some more.


----------



## vwjetta18t (Sep 5, 2003)

my wife is dirty like my engine bay. 

gt2871r, aeb hed, 3652 cam, s4 tb, w/m and more 
http://sd-2.archive-host.com/membres/images/17929981179465707/IMG_1976.JPG


----------



## vwjetta18t (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

Why don't you clean your bay up a it? Theres no other thing i hate more than a dirty engine bay.


----------



## gizmo_a3 (May 18, 2009)

:laugh::screwy:


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

1.8t67 said:


> it's a honda delsol 1/2 rad for a b-series swap. very effecient, and small. i can place it ANYWHERE in the bay. on the driver side (where it is now) in the center, or passenger side. i may move it down the road and do a backdoor intercooler set-up.


 
aluminum? no issues on cooling even with your upgraded turbo?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

overdrivedgn said:


> One of mine. a couple of things have changed since this pictures was taken though...


 really nice. Loving the wire tuck !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I need to get to tucking my wires


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

overdrivedgn, your car was featured on Stanceworks/Canibeat.com, right? One of the first to be featured or something like that. Love your car! Inspiration for sure.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

flodubba said:


> overdrivedgn, your car was featured on Stanceworks/Canibeat.com, right? One of the first to be featured or something like that. Love your car! Inspiration for sure.


 Yes it was featured on Canibeat before I went with a bigger turbo. Thanks for the complements. 
http://www.canibeat.com/2010/02/canibeat-worthy-003/


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

SkootySkoo said:


> aluminum? no issues on cooling even with your upgraded turbo?


 yes, aluminum. i need a better fan. it holds temps steady, but doesn't drop them.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

LOL:banghead::screwy: 









old pic of "before"


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

i have changed a few things since this picture. there is a precision 5957 in there somewhere.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

More, more...Keep them coming! I love it when hot rods show their true colors. There are some way cool motors in this thread


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

I keeps mines grimy...


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

VW1990CORRADO said:


>


 mmm... that looks good.


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

vwjetta18t said:


>


 

that makes me cringe  


bump for some amazing bays, and some great ideas in my head :thumbup:


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> I shall whore


 

you are one of my reasons of motivation


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

flodubba said:


> mmm... that looks good.


 thanks, i replaced the REVO sticker with eurodyne. and its WAY faster.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

you switched from revo to eurodyne?


----------



## almostdubbin (Jul 14, 2006)

what size thread is used coming out of the valve cover .from npt to -an


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

almostdubbin said:


> what size thread is used coming out of the valve cover .from npt to -an


 whose car? 

mine are 1/2" NPT X -12AN


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

flodubba said:


> you switched from revo to eurodyne?


 yes and never looking back. it was a whole new car just with the base reflash before any tuning/tweaks.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

Not my car,but one I just built for a customer,PT6057,ATP/Garrett 650hp IC,Eurodyne Maf-less,830cc,ported AEB head. 
Car has killed a R8 with only 22psi boost,and here is my customer against a 450AWHP GT3076R Evo @ 33psi,the 1.8T is at 25 psi........no dyno yet,waiting for water meth install. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LXt90SZeZI


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I like whores  
 

bad lighting I know :banghead:


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

velocity196 said:


> I like whores
> 
> 
> bad lighting I know :banghead:


 interesting. you shaved and then blocked off the side outlets for the valve cover. tapped into where its seems used to be or around the ground wire for the ignition coil wiring harness... yeah? any more pictures on that? just interested in seeing how you went about doing that. 



VWAUDITEK said:


> Not my car,but one I just built for a customer,PT6057,ATP/Garrett 650hp IC,Eurodyne Maf-less,830cc,ported AEB head.
> Car has killed a R8 with only 22psi boost...


 NASTY!!! this is exactly what I needed to show some co-workers how volkswagens are a good choice in building up. they always hate on my jetta (even though it's not even on the same planet as these cars) and I always tell them to piss-off. hahaha


----------



## neilbmx (Jul 15, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

w00t. bump for hawtness. I'm working on getting all the necessary stuff for the big delete in the bay. Slowly but surely :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

sxwgn said:


> I'm glad you got time to show off your expensive engine bay jason, but you can't own up and give me my $500 refund for an engine build you never did on my car....
> 
> Wow. Bout time people know what a crook you are.
> Give me me DESERVED money.



Screen name???


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

sxwgn said:


> I'm glad you got time to show off your expensive engine bay jason, but you can't own up and give me my $500 refund for an engine build you never did on my car....
> 
> Wow. Bout time people know what a crook you are.
> Give me me DESERVED money.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

a little better pic


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

^that's nasty sick badasss!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Plans to put a blanket on that thing to try to keep temps down?


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

a fire blanket would work best. what'd you do to help keep bay temps down?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

for those that did the wire tuck on the drivers side could you post up a how to or give some tips. also what moroso caps you used to delete the coolant bottle. Thanks


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Mehhhh.....99% done.....I need to turn it up to 32psi and re-dyno....

PTE 6062, aeb w/ cams, w/m inj., Boost Factory eq. lgth tubular....etc.....


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Built a 20th last summer/fall with an identical hardware/software setup (sans the "show goodies") that put down 550whp on c16 + meth + 30ish psi. I'll be doing atleast 35psi.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow, really kinda likin this one ^^^ the bay is really nice, and the pinkish tint to the IC pipes really sets it off. the hood is a bit odd, but neat since it isn't typically done, and the MKV mirrors look great on there as well


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. Here's what it looks like with the hood shut:










Uses the factory latch to lock it in the front. Custom tabs and bumpers in the back to hold it sturdy when shut.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


>


SEXY


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i see this car being a pretty big contender this year at H20 :thumbup:


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

michaelsavkohasamangina

heres my daily


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I only wish that one day my engine bay will look like these...even when daily driven haha


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish cars came from the factory this clean.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn, that black jetta is effin sexy! it's a straight show stopper and car stomper... lol, like that? :screwy:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

some nice work guys


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

bump! i know there's more hot ass engine bays out there!


----------



## Tommy Verrochi (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Why all these intakes on mafless setups? Personally not to my liking. I would ditch it for a filter


----------



## Lance989 (Jun 26, 2010)

you guys are my inspiration for a 1.8t. gotta keep savin and ill as mine when i get it


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Lotsa nice setups in here. I need to get my fuel lines all reworked when I get my TB on.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

FFE top mount billet 6765..harness needs to be finished.


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

bootymac said:


>


Give it up where did you get the polish look from... I need to get my engine bay back to life


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Why all these intakes on mafless setups? Personally not to my liking. I would ditch it for a filter


When using a velocity stack, keeps surging to a minimum (or non-existant).


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Savv..Vento...your bays are boss...I could only hope to get mine to those levels...

Here is a crappy progress pic of my wire tuck...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Why all these intakes on mafless setups? Personally not to my liking. I would ditch it for a filter


personally ive concidered going with just a filter on my setup but at this point i like the way it looks with vs without :beer:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Mine,





































whats in store for july/10


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I still love that long. intake manifold :thumbup:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

here is a crappy picture of my bay, its getting ready for a second overhaul










Elvir


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

not completed yet but almost there.....s259 set up.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

intense! ... kind of hard to justify spending thousands of dollars on name brand stuff. probably going to do all custom work myself when I get back from Iraq.

In the mean time, keep them coming!! :beer:


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

*Give up the goods*



surfinsk8r said:


> SEXY


Please tell me what's the trick to the polish look I need that in my engine bay


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

xrecklesdriverx said:


> Please tell me what's the trick to the polish look I need that in my engine bay


The trick is to not over do it. Pick a contrasting color and maybe an accent color. Polish and black are 2 failsafe contrasts and then the accent should be whatever your heart desires. Chroming or polishing everything is an easy way out. Of course it'll be hella shiny but that doesn't necessarily mean itll look better.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

So how long till that 1OFF GLI gets its second feature in Eurotuner?  I knew it was a work in progress but
GOD DAMN! Great work. LOL you ever work on your car or just hers? HEHE


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

great work guys!


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

Savvv said:


> The trick is to not over do it. Pick a contrasting color and maybe an accent color. Polish and black are 2 failsafe contrasts and then the accent should be whatever your heart desires. Chroming or polishing everything is an easy way out. Of course it'll be hella shiny but that doesn't necessarily mean itll look better.


ahaha i feel like such a newb cause i followed your post like 2 yrs ago savv when i first got the dub learned all the goods now finally paid off my car and i cant even make my engine bay look some what classy for showlooks ....

exactly what should i do to to get the polish look ...some type of spray to buy or something to mix .....

sorry to thread steal on this guys but its minorly still on topic for thos interested in making their bay to a beast ....


----------



## Punched_out_1.8 (Jul 21, 2007)

its a work in progress, this pic is a bit isnt up to date. but u get the idea.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

xrecklesdriverx said:


> exactly what should i do to to get the polish look ...some type of spray to buy or something to mix .....


(Pretty much) all metals can be polished. It's a tedious process of sanding over and over working up from low grit sand paper (250ish) to high grit (2000), followed by polishing compound such as mother's mag n aluminum polish, or others. It's not only tedious but messy. I choose not to do my own polishing for a few reasons: 1. don't have the time to waste polishing when there's always other work to be done, and 2. there are guys that do it for a living and thus not only have better polishing equipment but know the metals and how each shine up differently.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

damn man i ran in to you at wuste and didn't even realize it was you who i was talking to. but i forgot to ask at he show how you did your wire tuck? got and pics of in progress work?


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

shweeeet.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> damn man i ran in to you at wuste and didn't even realize it was you who i was talking to. but i forgot to ask at he show how you did your wire tuck? got and pics of in progress work?


Go thru here. It's a long thread but just go thru til you see pics on the pages.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Dirty, Ghetto as $hit, but fast as hell


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

Savvv said:


> (Pretty much) all metals can be polished. It's a tedious process of sanding over and over working up from low grit sand paper (250ish) to high grit (2000), followed by polishing compound such as mother's mag n aluminum polish, or others. It's not only tedious but messy. I choose not to do my own polishing for a few reasons: 1. don't have the time to waste polishing when there's always other work to be done, and 2. there are guys that do it for a living and thus not only have better polishing equipment but know the metals and how each shine up differently.


i tried searching some shops near philly ....limited to options i might have to take a shot at it on my own


----------



## k2boarder2404 (Nov 25, 2006)

what kind of intercooler GLORY?


----------



## sotiris (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## The crow (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

k2boarder2404 said:


> what kind of intercooler GLORY?


It's a FrozenBoost type 1. http://www.frozenboost.com/product_...d=201&osCsid=0fcf8c1691117e3269d82d2f352138cd

Here is a picture of my friend Peter's Jetta like mine with the same intercooler and piping.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought I'd post a pic of my bay too, Just finished last weekend the install of my PagParts Bottom Mount GT3076R, Al also made a front mount kit with all the piping, new FX400 clutch and Peloquin LSD, VF Engineering Mounts, Ect Ect... Just have to bring my car back to the tranny shop, after they put my LSD in my car doesn't stay in 5th gear... Still haven't raised the boost yet gotta break it in but at 1 bar it goes good.. Couldn't be happier with PagParts, 90% of everthing I ordered came from AL:thumbup:


----------



## hurtswhenipee (May 13, 2009)

dirty as sin, dont care


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

The crow said:


>


Just how fast is it Crow -- or is it just chrome?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

How mine sits now.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

overdrivedgn said:


> One of mine. a couple of things have changed since this pictures was taken though...


nice! Where do you get that Garret heat shield for the turbine section?


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

I Have been waiting along time to post in this thread!!!!!!
Here is my 20v swap with a Greddy tdo5h top mount on a homebuilt top mount turbo manni, along with home built everything else!

[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL]


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Crappy cell phone pic, will retake after new intercooler kit.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

bump

new pics


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! I'm Workin On My Bay Right Now, But I'll Be Posting Pics Soon


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll join in.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

couple pics i took after i slid into the back of a car going down a wet steep hill

kind of a mess there



















and the new bay and car its going into..going to take more time and make it look much cleaner



















cant wait to get that slow ass VR out of that bay!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------

